
Edward Snowden Among Nobel Peace Prize Tips - finid
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-nobel-peace-idUSKCN0VA2JK
======
ChuckMcM
While I realize the Nobel Peace prize is not like one for science, if Snowden
was awarded it (and I don't think that is likely) the idea of having Obama's
peace prize and Snowden's next to each other would be an amazingly rich and
conflicted thing for me.

